# Newb Question



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm getting my costume together & need some info on face paint. When I was at the spirt store yesterday they had some Cream paint & Grease paint. What is the difference & which is better to use?

BTW, I'm going as a gothic, scary clown.

Thanks!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ok ok ok i can answer this for you. GET CREAM PAINT!!! grease paint and cream paint aren't to different but grease paint tends to make your face itchy if you have it on for long periods of time unlike cream paint. Either way is good but to me cream paint just seems like a good choice unless your only wearing the paint for a short amount of time and grease is cheaper get grease but for long periods of time (1 hour +) get cream paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha hope that helped ya


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm going to completely disagree. Cream paint, the stuff you see in stores, is the worst of the two. it melts off your face after a few hours. RMG (Rubber mask grease) is the best bet. Graftobian has been my brand for years. it is professional theatrical makeup that is oil based and has to be set with powder. but once it is, it is completely dry to the touch. and will not smear or rub off. mine stayed on after 6 hours of sweating like crazy in a fur suit. http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=RMG


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Cream makeup is trash, RMG is a good way to go, last year I started using Hydrocolor Makeup from wolfe brothers with a set spray and haven't had any problems yet, and clean up is a breeze. If you plan on sweating alot go with the grease paint and clear powder to set it.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

So it's alright to use the grease make-up from the spirt store or party city? Something like this.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gray-grease-makeup/


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I just read this on the website.

_*"Rubber Mask Grease for use over foam latex and slush latex appliances."*_

So is it ok to use on your face or is it just for foam latex???


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

no you put it on your face as well. here's a pic of when i did some makeup. because i did a crappy job blending the appliance, you can see where it ends and my face starts. the RMG goes over both fantastically.
i'm not sure about the grease in the link you showed me. but it says it lasts if you set it. so maybe it is the same.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

Grease paint is for use with latex prosthetics but we use it on the skin too, if you are painting over a latex appliance it is always better to apply some castor oil to the appliance first and dab the excess off with a paper towel, then the make up blends better and you wont have a varience in the color of your make up from the appliance to your face. You have to set your make up with a powder or spray as mentioned in the other posts, I dont think you will be dissapointed!
We use graftobian too, they have great products and ship very fast!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

xdmray said:


> no you put it on your face as well. here's a pic of when i did some makeup. because i did a crappy job blending the appliance, you can see where it ends and my face starts. the RMG goes over both fantastically.
> i'm not sure about the grease in the link you showed me. but it says it lasts if you set it. so maybe it is the same.


Great make up but,Try using the castor oil sealer on the appliance first and the blending will be easier, also your grease paint wont crack on you.

I hope this helps!


----------

